# Butterflies



## kalgra (Mar 29, 2016)

A few butterfly shots. You would think that butterflies would be easy but its actually kind of hard in my opinion. I think because of their large wings in respect to rest of the body getting a shot where DOF isnt a problem in some way has been challenging for me. Most of these were taken with a 100mm macro but a few were taken with a 50mm 1.4.


----------



## LarryLomona (Mar 30, 2016)

Great set


----------

